# broken valve stem



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

Too close to the curb! Broke/bent the valve stem and now the core won't go in straight. Not looking to buy a new unit, thoughts on how to fix the one I've got?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... Ain't gonna happen,.... Ya gotta replace it,....


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

^^ what he saiid.


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

I was thinking put it in a vice or clamp to straighten it out, then wrap the outside threads in epoxy. 
Or find a sleeve of some kind; maybe just a long valve stem cap and cut the end off and screw it on to connect the two halves. then reinsert the core.

If it won't straighten, then I could cut off the broken part, grind the ends smooth and try the two ideas above.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd expect trying to straighten out the bend will result in a leak.
Bought new tires for my jeep awhile back and they messed up one of the valve stems and it lost air every week. They replaced the seals or o-ring which fixed it so there might be repair parts available.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

puttster said:


> I was thinking put it in a vice or clamp to straighten it out, then wrap the outside threads in epoxy.
> Or find a sleeve of some kind; maybe just a long valve stem cap and cut the end off and screw it on to connect the two halves. then reinsert the core.
> 
> If it won't straighten, then I could cut off the broken part, grind the ends smooth and try the two ideas above.



You could. Very gently, no need for harsh tools and clamping. Your goal is not to brake off what's holding it. Drop few drops of super glue, after spray cleaning, onto mating surfaces, to hold together. Batter off, spray with super glue promoter over the glue, it cures instantly. 












Then find either strong nylon or fiberglass thread and wrap it over the stem and threads, maybe 2 layers. Spread evenly GB Weld over thread. Done.
You won't be able to put cap onto it but that's minor issue.
Call Discount Tire and price it up. They did all 4 TPMS sensors on my Camry for $67. Sometimes effort is commendable but not feasible.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

To be honest, as you are not capping it anyway, even super glue/zip kicker onto the thread should do. Thread you put over the stem threads, for clarification. Will be hard enough.
Make sure you re tap the inside thread, or you won't be able to put stem in.


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone use one of these?
https://www.amazon.com/Ken-Tool-299...01HOXQ14Y/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

The challenge for me is that the break is right where the threads on the valve core are. The inside threads need to line up or the core won't screw down all the way. 
This kit taps the inside of the valve stem so it can accept a wider core (included).


----------

